# E-Caller Battery Assistance



## bcrawford1 (Jan 30, 2008)

How long will a 12v 8amp battery run an ecaller with a 300w amp? Or will it run it at all? I am making an extra caller for those just in case situations. The current battery I have been using is a lawn tractor battery it is just average....

Also, what is the best MP3 player to use? The one I have now turns off when you turn the volume up.

Thank you,


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

The 8 amp hour battery will run all day. We run a 7.5 amp hour vexilar battery with a 600 watt amp and (4) 100 watt horns with an MP3 and don't have any trouble.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Get a deep cycle marine battery, because they are made to be recharged. If you jsut get a standard battery and always put it on the charger it's performance will start to go down the longer you have it. A standard deep cycle marine batter will last 2-12 hour hunts, but I charge mine every night. No use taking the chance!

My suggestion on the mp3 is use something with a AAA or AA batter because you can't exactly recharge a battery in the field. Most os the mp3 players last 3 to 4 hours on a battery. So if you just throw a pack in your blind bag you will never run out of MP3 power.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Get a deep cycle marine battery, because they are made to be recharged. If you jsut get a standard battery and always put it on the charger it's performance will start to go down the longer you have it. A standard deep cycle marine batter will last 2-12 hour hunts, but I charge mine every night. No use taking the chance!
> 
> My suggestion on the mp3 is use something with a AAA or AA batter because you can't exactly recharge a battery in the field. Most os the mp3 players last 3 to 4 hours on a battery. So if you just throw a pack in your blind bag you will never run out of MP3 power.


My e-caller runs all day on 1 7.5 ah vex battery. I built it to hold 2 batteries, which allows me to parallel them if it is very cold out, or have a spare to switch over to in case the first goes dead. weighs a hell of a lot less than lugging a deep cycle marine battery out in the field and i get great volume and sound clarity from the system. I just got 2 larger 14 ah that i will be using for a new caller i'm building right now. still lighter than lawn mower style deep cycles, but have great performance and long life spans.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Agree, I run my caller with a 300w amp on 8 AH rechargeable SLA batteries. I can run a single or double them up to run in parallel. Works great, everything fits in plastic ammo can. I used to run a big lawnmower deep cycle, that thing would run the caller for a week straight. But, just too heavy and bulky for me. I was concerned about the battery life when I rebuilt my caller but have had zero issues with it since I made the change.


----------



## bcrawford1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone have any idea why the MP3 player quits working when I turn up the volume? Does the quality of the MP3 affect the quality or loudness of the caller?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bcrawford1 said:


> Also, what is the best MP3 player to use? The one I have now turns off when you turn the volume up.
> 
> Thank you,


Do you have access to another MP3 player?? I would test it and see if it still happens, to troubleshoot if it's the MP3.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

bcrawford1 said:


> Does the quality of the MP3 affect the quality or loudness of the caller?


Yes the quality of the mp3 can affect the loudness of the output. With some mp3 software you can adjust the gain of the .mp3. But keep in mind, a crappy quality .mp3 and you can only do so much with it. I see so many guys who make some GREAT sounding e-callers, but I bet they are running low quality .mp3 rips. Its like having a custom match rifle built, then shooting Wolf out of it.


----------

